# Shares Mag and Personal Investor



## doctorj (17 August 2005)

For those that didn't know, the September issue of Shares is the pentultimate issue.  It and Personal Investor Magazine will be "merged" into a single mag, "AFR Smart Investor" with the alleged goal of building the AFR brand.

In what smells like tongue-in-cheek, Crickey owner Eric Beecher has offered $5mill for both mags.  Full story here. 

It seems like Fairfax isn't taking it seriously - it'll be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## Profitseeker (17 August 2005)

Ha. How much are they going to charge for the mag now? Might as well invest in a good broker.


----------



## RichKid (19 August 2005)

Profitseeker said:
			
		

> Ha. How much are they going to charge for the mag now? Might as well invest in a good broker.




Yeah, good point, it'll be huge. Hope they don't stuff it up as the current mags were great.


----------



## stockGURU (19 August 2005)

I think having two separate magazines was a better idea and I'm a bit skeptical about the change, which I'm sure isn't being made for the benefit of the readership. 

Anyway, we shall soon see.


----------

